# Amazon and the electrical industry?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use Amazon all the time. Free 2 day shipping and some stuff is free next day. The prices are often very good. You have to watch out though, some things can jump from $26 to $60 overnight lol.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have never really gotten great treatment or pricing from the local or national EDs so I will have no guilt buying where ever it works for me. 

I hope some of the big boys (Graybar, Grainger, etc.) will try to rise to the challenge and go toe to toe with Amazon. I doubt they will have the balls to drop negotiated pricing, though. 

They'll have to do better with their web sites, which should be easy, and negotiate better shipping with the carriers, which will I bet will be hard. 

With any luck they can use their distribution and brick and mortar stores to offer something better than Amazon does.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Increased competition always leads to lower prices and better service. Maybe amazon's entry will force suppliers out of their slumber.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I am with Splatz, the suppliers could care less about the small fry that my company is, so the pricing and service is substandard at best. Some admittedly are better than others.

I get as much as I can from Amazon, it doesn't necessarily have to do with price, it is the convenience of being able to order anytime and have it delivered wherever I want. Try that with a supply house. 

Also, the one thing I always thought would be a benefit with a local SH, returns of faulty products, is a waste of time and too much of a conflict. I have a problem with an Amazon product, it is dealt with promptly without all the back and forth BS.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree and spend as much on Amazon as possible. (First place I check for pricing)

Doing some storage buildings right now. Supply house had panels for $76.
Amazon exact same part $38.

Amazon also carries an amazing brand of DLC qualified led products that all rock and are 1/3 the price of the local sh.

Add to that the contractor account and pricing combined with bulk discounts so even if a customer checks my pricing they won't see what I really pay because of my discount.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> I am with Splatz, the suppliers could care less about the small fry that my company is, so the pricing and service is substandard at best. Some admittedly are better than others.
> 
> I get as much as I can from Amazon, it doesn't necessarily have to do with price, *it is the convenience of being able to order anytime and have it delivered wherever I want. Try that with a supply house. *
> 
> Also, the one thing I always thought would be a benefit with a local SH, returns of faulty products, is a waste of time and too much of a conflict. I have a problem with an Amazon product, it is dealt with promptly without all the back and forth BS.


It's odd to hear that, most supply houses here will accept orders via email/phone/in person and deliver the material wherever you want (your shop, customer's house, etc.).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The link that the OP gave to Amazon isn't a special program, right? It's just a section of Amazon for Industrial Electrical Products. 

I thought it was going to be one of their special services that needed to be signed up for like Prime, or Fresh, or Pantry, etc.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> It's odd to hear that, most supply houses here will accept orders via email/phone/in person and deliver the material wherever you want (your shop, customer's house, etc.).


I can get a delivery, but I have been bumped a number of times because XXX shop doing that massive job downtown is priority. I get it, that is where the money is at, but as a small business I don't have the time and money to absorb the added cost of being bumped. 

I can call in an order between 7-4:30, but not after hours.

I can email an order anytime, but it typically takes them around 2 hours in the morning to get back to that email, meanwhile I have already come in and gone to the counter.

They are utterly frustrating..... Like when I order RT EMT fittings, and I get standard compression, because that is what they have.....:no: Or when I have to get Ivory devices and they are out of stock, because not many people use Ivory anymore....:no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Just to be fair Switched, Amazon has all those problems and more. Next day shipping becomes 2nd day. 2nd day becomes 3rd. Products come beat up, broken, or just wrong. Etc. 

Service everywhere sucks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Being as there is only one electrical supply house anywhere near me and they don't carry a great selection I often buy online when I need something.

Even a HDepot is over an hour ride away from me.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

HackWork said:


> The link that the OP gave to Amazon isn't a special program, right? It's just a section of Amazon for Industrial Electrical Products.
> 
> I thought it was going to be one of their special services that needed to be signed up for like Prime, or Fresh, or Pantry, etc.


Correct you just need to sign up as a business (if you already have prime they let you carry it to your business account free).

Once set up you get a discount on most products, financing is avail, and they give you bulk discounts on some items and you can request it on others.

Yesterday I started ordering parts for another LED upgrade I'm doing in a commercial building and need to order over 100 4ft tubes so I requested on there to get a bulk discount. They contact the vendor and I will get a response back tomorrow if I can get one or not and how much of a discount will be.

The 2 day shipping is great and on most items they include the weekend now so if I order on Sat. It's here Mon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, so you do have to sign up for it? It didn't seem like you did, nothing at the link in the OP set to sign up.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Oh, so you do have to sign up for it? It didn't seem like you did, nothing at the link in the OP set to sign up.


It's a quick setup if I remember right. 
Basically just registering for a new account but under your business name.

No contract, commitment or sales pitches just an account.

This is what it looks like when I type in the link










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Not for Milbank, it's free from the local POCO!


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I get most of my panels, some breakers, Panasonic fans, All LED tape light and drivers, oddball fire alarm parts, some tools, HDMI cables, TV Mounts. If amazon was competitive on other stuff, I'd definitely order from them. Most of my other supplies come from Needco. Their app is not the easiest to search, but next day 6am delivery can't be beat.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

To be honest, I had zero idea that Milbank sold anything other than meter pans.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Finally got around to looking at some stuff on amazon.

$18 for a 3-gang box? :lol::lol: 

https://www.amazon.com/Allied-Mould...02209&sr=1-28&refinements=p_89:Allied+Moulded


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That's what I was saying, some things are crazy. Even a lot of tools go for way more on Amazon than other online vendors and Home Depot.

You really need to check prices everywhere on everything.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MTW said:


> Finally got around to looking at some stuff on amazon.
> 
> $18 for a 3-gang box? :lol::lol:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Allied-Mould...02209&sr=1-28&refinements=p_89:Allied+Moulded


could you imagine the person that was stupid enough to pay that to begin with and then when they went to install it, they smashed it with their hammer?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> That's what I was saying, some things are crazy. Even a lot of tools go for way more on Amazon than other online vendors and Home Depot.
> 
> You really need to check prices everywhere on everything.


I can see that. 

Instead of me searching endlessly, what is actually priced reasonably on amazon? 

If amazon hopes to get into the B2B market, they still have quite a bit of work ahead of them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> could you imagine the person that was stupid enough to pay that to begin with and then when they went to install it, they smashed it with their hammer?


:laughing: 


And then finding out they can get the same box at HD or Lowes for 2.39? Even True Value and Ace don't rape you that badly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I can see that.
> 
> Instead of me searching endlessly, what is actually priced reasonably on amazon?
> 
> If amazon hopes to get into the B2B market, they still have quite a bit of work ahead of them.


I find I'm searching prices online for anything I want nowadays, you need to shop around for everything.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> I can see that.
> 
> Instead of me searching endlessly, what is actually priced reasonably on amazon?
> 
> If amazon hopes to get into the B2B market, they still have quite a bit of work ahead of them.


Just ordered some 4" white baffles for 4 bucks each shipped, 15' inwall hdmi for $13 and 60' of deicing cable for 24 bucks. Go reread my previous post. Quick specific example. 200a 40 ckt main lug Siemens copper bus - Supply House: $172.37 Amazon: $119.00 shipped:thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Just ordered some 4" white baffles for 4 bucks each shipped, 15' inwall hdmi for $13 and 60' of deicing cable for 24 bucks. Go reread my previous post. Quick specific example. 200a 40 ckt main lug Siemens copper bus - Supply House: $172.37 Amazon: $119.00 shipped:thumbsup:


I just read it now. My friend loves Northeast, I think he is getting raped there and told him he could get better pricing from different suppliers in our area. But he doesn't listen. 

I'll have to do some more checking on amazon, but those are some good deals.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I find I'm searching prices online for anything I want nowadays, you need to shop around for everything.


Especially insurance. Any type of insurance.


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

Has anyone received or had a problem with counterfeit products? How do you verify that what you are buying is the real McCoy? I bet Amazon doesn't. 

Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

cmdr_suds said:


> Has anyone received or had a problem with counterfeit products? How do you verify that what you are buying is the real McCoy? I bet Amazon doesn't.


Amazon stands behind every single thing they sell. If your not happy, you get your money back. 
Amazon is just as reliable as any brick and mortar store. And free shipping has been the norm for my last few purchases.


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm sure they will take a product back if it simply fails. What will they do when the breaker they sold you fails to trip because it was a conterfiet and people die. Will they pay for your lawyer? I think I will take my chances on the brick & motor store that has a contractual relationship with the manufacturer. 
Granted not all items have the same level of potential harm, but it would be something I would seriously consider. 

Just google Amazon & counterfeits and see what comes up. 

BTW, this is what appeared when I was searching their web site.






 

Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

cmdr_suds said:


> I'm sure they will take a product back if it simply fails. What will they do when the breaker they sold you fails to trip because it was a conterfiet and people die. Will they pay for your lawyer? I think I will take my chances on the brick & motor store that has a contractual relationship with the manufacturer.
> Granted not all items have the same level of potential harm, but it would be something I would seriously consider.
> 
> Just google Amazon & counterfeits and see what comes up.
> ...


Customers should be knowledgeable about the things they order online.
But I do get what you are saying.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

When buying from amazon, if its sold by amazon then its legit. If it is sold by a 3rd party, or "fullfilled by amazon", buyer beware. Amazon has some solid prices on square d load centers and breakers. When we need a 3 pole breaker or a few, they beat Greybar by 20-30%


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought an LED flashlight from Amazon, didn't catch the description that said it was 25mm 'long' I took it as diameter.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> Amazon is making a push to get into electrical distribution.
> Amazon.com/electrical
> 
> What do you think? Could Amazon really ever offer the same service as a distributor? Have you ever used it for anything electrical?
> ...


Supply houses and other brick and mortar stores will have to adapt or go out of business. Went to Kohl's the other day and bought socks for $40.00. Found the exact same socks on Amazon for $27.93. Promptly returned the original purchase back to Kohl's.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Called the SH for some remote switching, sorry can't help you. Amazon did, plus I have prime, get my stuff with little or no shipping and watch TV too. Started the series, Fortitude.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Called the SH for some remote switching, sorry can't help you. Amazon did, plus I have prime, get my stuff with little or no shipping and watch TV too. Started the series, Fortitude.


We got rid of cable and use prime.:thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I try to stay away from the other vendors on Amazon if I can, but haven't had any problems either. I don't think I'd want to buy any breakers there though. I was looking for a two wire start kit for Generac, because I needed it now for someone in who has solar and unfortunately, it was no where to be found on the internet. Been waiting for probably two weeks from the factory.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Just installed this E-light 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MJCFF0C/
About half the price of the SH. Looks lust like a Compass CU2


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

JoeSparky said:


> Just installed this E-light
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MJCFF0C/
> About half the price of the SH. Looks lust like a Compass CU2


Wow looks like you can buy it direct at the mfg's web site: 

https://www.etoplighting.com/collec...ot-light-emergency-lighting-fixture-ul924-etl


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheaper at Amazon when you factor prime shipping in. $23.61 shipped from the MFG.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Just installed this E-light
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MJCFF0C/
> About half the price of the SH. Looks lust like a Compass CU2


I've found that e-conolight can't be beat for that stuff.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> I've found that e-conolight can't be beat for that stuff.


Why do you concern yourself with petty costs such as you are in this thread, when you seem to be so tied up with the failing economy of the world?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Why do you concern yourself with petty costs such as you are in this thread, when you seem to be so tied up with the failing economy of the world?


Nice attempt at trolling. :no:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Switched said:


> I can get a delivery, but I have been bumped a number of times because XXX shop doing that massive job downtown is priority. I get it, that is where the money is at, but as a small business I don't have the time and money to absorb the added cost of being bumped.
> 
> I can call in an order between 7-4:30, but not after hours.
> 
> ...



I've definitely noticed that at the larger company I work for the supply houses we use will bend over backwards for us. There has been quite a few times they made a trip out to deliver a single box of sharpies or 2 cover plates or a $2 box of nuts. The deliveries I get are almost always correct and if they do happen to make a mistake they will apoligize and offer to correct it that day.

On the other end of the spectrum I was helping out a small contractor and was blown away at the **** service they get. They consistently screwed up every order and when you point it out they begrudgingly throw it back on the truck and you never get the stuff you need. For example I needed some of the smaller bandsaw blades for a cordless bandsaw I gave them the part number and the size of the blades, they sent out sawzall blades twice, then the wrong size bandsaw blades and then the next trip they brought out an entire cordless bandsaw kit.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Found another one today. Beats a certain Electrical Distributor in the NorthEast which shall remain nameless :whistling2: by 3 bucks


----------

